# Never Moderate While Drunk.



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

You may notice that a couple of threads are missing. Well you can blame me for that, because it seems that I couldn't tell the difference between the "Move" and "Delete" tabs just a minute ago.  

I apologize to the folks who were interested in those threads, especially plan_D and schwarzpanzer. Just start them up again, and I swear I'll keep my grubby mitts away from the Mod panel when I'm drinking from now on. Sorry boys.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 11, 2005)

You deleted the thread where I admitted I was wrong! Sweet. It's fine. I can understand, you had to drink.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, again I'm sorry. I had the bright idea that I'd move a couple of the polls to the poll forum, and the ol' vision was a bit doubled, and I zigged when I should've zagged, and...well you know how it is. 

Like I said, just start them going again here in WW2 General. I'll leave 'em alone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Oooopss!


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 11, 2005)

No worries mate.

I don't know why, but I found it real funny!  

Next time PlanD, next time...


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 13, 2005)

Deary, Deary me, Drunk in Charge .... of a PHBB!

Kiwimac


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm never gonna live this down, am I?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Probably not.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

Well you're honest, I'll give you that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

I try to be.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2005)

And I'm not even going to put a "probably" in there. You're just not, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 13, 2005)

Outstanding.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

Not to worry NS, there will be a pop-up question just for you that asks "Have you been drinking?". When you answer yes, "Access denied, come back when sober."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

But what if he clicks no by mistake?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Then well he will just have to wait 12 hours anyhow.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

I never said there would be a no option!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you:

A) Buzzed
B) Feeling no pain
C) Half pissed
D) Completely hammered
E) So polluted you might wake up on the roof of the Legion with no clothes, a big gay teddy bear tattooed on your left ass cheek, and covered in bird sh*t.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

For you it will be E).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

It was once, except for the tattoo. 
It was dodge and weave all the way home. Not a fun time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

I would not think it would be.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

Especially when you are riding a tricycle!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

Where the hell did _that_ come from?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it was this time in band camp...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't even wanna know where the flute wound up.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

it was a follow on to Les' thing about "There was this time in band camp" line (American Pie). Guess I missed the delivery on that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

"I was used. I WAS USED!"


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 17, 2005)

> But what if he clicks no by mistake?



Put it in really, really small writing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)




----------

